# How much Excercise



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

How much exercise should I expect that a V will want each day? my house is on 20,000 sqft of land, so not enough to really run, so just trying to understand the time commitment each day to take running.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard new member..............my Vizsla is now 17 months old and today she had a morning walk of 30mins...in the afternoon she had a 2hour walk of about 8 miles, tea time walk was 20 mins then late evening we went off chasing rabbits for 30 mins...well I chased the rabbits while she watched.
as well as walking I also train her to do some game beating, this I feel also stimulates her active mind. It's all fairly new to me also, but most of all, just love being with your Vizsla they are amazing....


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/forget-treadmill-get-dog.html

Hello KSVizsla,
Your Hungarian Vizsla will love 20,000 sqft of land to enjoy as long as he is with you. Without you or someone else to enjoy it will be a big empty place to be alone. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/nice-into-to-vizsla-video.html

The above is a good introduction video of the breed.

Think like your dog. He wants to walk with his pack leader. It doesn't matter where or for how far. It is the act of the pack walk that is important. Some days all I can gather the energy for is a 15 minute walk when I get home. But the next day it will be a drive to an open space for a 90 minute off leash walk. Weekends are centered around the dogs. Minimum 2 hour walk a day.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/importance-of-mastering-art-of-walk.html

RBD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We do 1-2 hours off-leash each day. She has yet to ask for a day off, and we have yet to offer her one. 
Our girl is ~2.5 years old now and that seems to be sufficient to keep her happy. It used to take several hours to tire her, and a quick power nap to replenish her! 

I am glad she's settled down some in her ripe old age. lol

We've had some really high temps this summer and she gets tired after ~30 minutes in that weather. Once the humidity drops off after a few heat wave days, she's right back to her old nutty self, getting any dog she can to chase her through the woods so she can show them her tree dodging moves. 8)


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it depends on the age of your dog. When Pippa was a small puppy 8-12 weeks, we definitely did not do the amount of exercise we are doing now - it was a lot more of quick, short bursts, with sleeping in between! And LOTS of those throughout the day! 

As Pippa has gotten older (she is almost 14 months now) we do 1-2 hours a day (and most days closer to 2!). We do an hour or so walk in the morning (off-leash) and then another in the afternoon. This is usually a hike of some sort or exploring the local fields/woods. Sometimes, we do a leashed walk around town for 30 minutes or so. On those days, we do a little less off-leash, but not much.

On the really hot and humid days, Pippa can usually go 30-45 minutes two times a day and part of that is a swim and we are out before 7 am. 45 minutes is pushing it. 

Agree with *redbirddog*, the most important thing is that your Vizsla feels like part of the family. Nothing will make your dog happier than being with you


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We typically go for an off leash walk every morning for 45-60 minutes. Two to three times per day we take Sadie outside & throw a frisbee or a ball for her for 10-15 minute intervals. In the evening when it cools down we might take her to the dog park for an hour or so or we might walk around the back yard & play with her for an hour and just be with her while she runs around ducking in & out of bushes. 

On weekends we often go out to our farm where she can swim, run, play & then rest for hours. 

This is our typical routine, doesn't always work out but she really likes it and it makes her happy.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our dog just wants to feel included. He never walks himself, so we walk and train and walk some more. 
Don't know how much or how long daily... I measure it in pounds on the bathroom scale. 18 lbs in 17 months.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

20-40 minutes, once or twice - sometimes 3 times a day. As pup becomes a little aggitated around the house, we run her.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Match dog's exercise needs to your own
By Gina Spadafori
Published: Tuesday, Dec. 11, 2012

"Every month I go to my local public radio station for a short feature on pets and their care. While I'm always prepared for the topic we've chosen for the show, I'm sometimes caught off-guard by the questions other guests ask me in the "green room" before the show.

These are all extremely accomplished people in their own fields, but in my area of expertise, they can have some pretty off-the-mark ideas. Such was the case recently when a top atmospheric scientist asked me to confirm for him that the vizsla, a Hungarian hunting breed, would be a low-maintenance pet. 

Low maintenance? Not unless your idea of that includes a couple daily exercise sessions that would exhaust someone training for a marathon. Like many hunting dogs, the vizsla is bred for a hard day's work in rough terrain. For someone looking for a dog who'd snooze the days away alone in a downtown condo, his choice of dog could hardly be worse. 

He told me he wanted shorthaired, medium-size and laid-back, and he was surprised when I suggested he consider a retired racing greyhound, likely a female to come in on the smaller size. He thought that a racing dog would have nonstop energy, but on the contrary, greyhounds are lovingly known by their families as "40 mph couch potatoes." You want a dog to snooze the day away? This is that dog. 

That doesn't mean the vizsla isn't a good dog … for someone else. I have high-energy dogs of a similar hunting breed, and I manage their exercise needs by making sure there's room for lots of fetch in my schedule. If I couldn't or didn't want to exercise them constantly, I wouldn't have dogs like these. But too many people don't consider a dog's energy levels when choosing an animal companion, and that often leads to frustration for both dog and owner. 

Look at the big, active dogs we adore, such as the Labrador, golden retriever and German shepherd. These breeds are high on the American Kennel Club's list of the most popular, and they're also well-represented as adoption candidates in shelters, both purebreds and mixes. You don't have to go far down the popularity list to find other active breeds as well – dogs whose genetics have prepared them to work hard and often. 

What are they doing to burn off all that natural energy? Barking, digging, chewing and often making their owners very unhappy.

If you're thinking of getting a dog, think seriously about which breed you want and whether you can provide an active dog with the exercise he needs. If you can't honestly say that your dog will get 30 minutes of heart-thumping aerobic exercise at least three to four days a week – daily is better – then you really ought to reconsider getting an active large breed. 

Instead, consider the alternatives. For large breeds, look at the sight hounds, such as the greyhound I suggested, the saluki or even the massive Irish wolfhound. These breeds were not developed to work all day like the retriever, husky and sheepdog, but rather to go all-out for a short period of time and then chill out for hours. They're big, but they're couch potatoes by choice. Many guarding breeds, such as Rottweilers, boxers and Akitas, also have relatively minimal exercise requirements. All dogs love and need their exercise, but not all dogs will go crazy if they don't get a ton of it.

Most small breeds are easy in the exercise department, too, not because they don't need a lot of it, but because it's not as difficult to exercise a small dog with short legs. A Yorkie, pug or corgi can get good exercise in a small yard or on a brisk walk."

Read more here: http://www.sacbee.com/2012/12/11/5044857/match-dogs-exercise-needs-to-your.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

These are better then Great dogs and Partners and Hunters ;D

and a breeze if you went doggie to dog and Loved kids and families

I raised and hunted(BRITS) my first 17 years of Dogs pressed and the German Short hair much tougher less loves to me

great field and water dogs the short hairs

none came back to me after sale and they loaded me with birds and gifts and yes require time spent 

They work tight and will give there all

Options are endless
I loved the Brits as well 8)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles runs with me for an hour in the morning (sometimes on lead, sometimes off depending on the day), walks for 30-45 min at lunch depending on my schedule, and gets an hour of some sort of exercise at night (off lead play, play date with a friend, or off lead walk). He is a good boy if he gets all his exercise, a bit of training each night, and if we leave him with toys to keep him busy during the day. If we can't do night exercise, we pay for it in the middle of the night, and if he doesn't get morning exercise, we pay for it with chewing in the house. Hence, we very very rarely miss an exercise session now!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

What a great thread! You know of course with Vizslas being a hunting breed they need exercise. Riley and Chuck get played with a lot during the day because I am home all day with them. Then during most evenings my mom and I take them on walks. We actually mapped out how long each route is. We have a half mile route, a mile route, and a 3 mile route. Lets just say one day my mom took Riley on a total of 11 miles and he was still ready to go when I came home that night. 

Chuck though, with how fast he is, loves to run. We belong to a private dog park and take them almost every weekend and let them run for an hour or 2. They come home and crash. That's just our boys though. They are a go go go go breed.


----------

